# Sterling Arms 302



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I was killing a bit of time today and came across a Sterling Arms model 302 at the used counter of the local sporting goods store.










The stainless one above is similar. From my quick research, it's a low end .22 semi auto. The only thing that interests me about it was the fact that Sterling Arms was located here in Buffalo (or maybe Lockport, not entirely sure) before they went out of business. Parts are still available through Numich.

I don't have a low end plinker. I've half a mind to pick it up just for the local connection. Anyone care to talk me out of it?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

MLB said:


> I don't have a low end plinker. I've half a mind to pick it up just for the local connection. Anyone care to talk me out of it?


if you are in the market for a locally made paperweight, it might be a fine idea....


----------



## welshdude (Mar 16, 2014)

Before you plunk for the plinker check the stamp on the frame ahead of the trigger safety. If it's stamped 'Gasport, NY' pay no more than 150.00 OTD. If it's stamped 'Lockport, NY' take a pass. Unless it's 50.00 OTD. Those made in Gasport were all machined and of a much higher quality. Manufactured between '72-'76. S.A. was purchased, moved to Lockport, NY and the owner saw fit to cast formerly machined components and loosen inspection criteria. .22 lrs are a little finicky in a semi-auto at best and the Lockport Sterling Arms 302s are best used as paperweights.

My own EDC is a Sterling Arms .25 Gasport. It's been anything _but _a paperweight. It's a fine, quality, accurate, dependable and low maintenence CCW. With respect to the .25 acp being a universally derided SD round I submit. However when one is in a strapped financial state one gets what one can afford. At the time of purchase that was exactly my situation and being that it beats a sharp stick in the eye it was my only accessible option. It's turned out to be a really sweet piece. I'll upgrade, but am in no hurry to do so at this point.

Ah, just noticed this is an older thread...nevermind.


----------

